# Maracyn making snails unhappy?



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I've begun adding Maracyn to treat a bad blue-green algae outbreak and as soon as I started adding it, all of my MTS stopped moving and are laying on the substrate upside down closed up in their shells. They haven't moved for the entire duration of the treatment. They were fine before I added the Maracyn. Has anyone heard of this happening before? Will it kill them? I think they're just very unhappy right now, not dead yet.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

I've always been able to end a blue-green outbreak with a large water change followed by 4 days of complete blackout.

Wrap your tank with blankets, tarps, towels, whatever it takes to make sure that absolutely no light can enter. After the 4 days is over, do another large water change and back off on feeding.

MTS are very tough. They will probably make it because they can close themselves off inside their shells in adverse conditions.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well it's confirmed now. The Maracyn dosing killed all of my MTS. There are emtpy shells all around now. Perhaps this is a new way to get rid of MTS if desired? I can't say I wanted to get rid of them, but I've heard of people trying to get rid of them and not having any luck since they burrow into the substrate. Has anyone else had this happen? If anyone wants to get rid of their MTS, can you try Maracyn just to make sure that it wasn't some other variable in my tank?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

well, if you want to start your population up again, let me know, I can send you a starter set (25ish or so, could come up with more if you needed) for shipping... have plenty!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wonder if it'll work for regular pond snails too? I had a GW breakout and did a blackout. I took off the blanket two days later...SNAILS EVERYWHERE! Yech.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

The tank also has pond snails and mini-ramshorn snails, and they were not affected at all, so it must only affect MTS.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I had no problems when dosing Maracyn killing any snails, this is the first I've heard of that happening.

There is two different Maracyns, _which one did you get?... Have you been dosing the recommended amount?_


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I got just regular Maracyn, not Maracyn 2. I dosed according to the package. All snails came up out of the substrate after the first dose and remained there, unmoving even after I finished the 5 day course.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This is something to keep in mind for later reference. I guess this is one of those mysterys, you just can't pin point.


----------

